# RNSD Copenacre - Corsham - Report - (Pic Heavy)



## Derelict-UK (May 3, 2012)

We visited this a last year and it hasn't been posted due to people wanting to get in but apparently it was sealed not long after our visit and no one has been in since.

Visited with The Engineer & DHL (RIP), Thanks goes out to Tommo & his mate who helped.
Royal Naval Stores Depot Copenacre

Some good pictures on Copenacre being built can be found here...

http://www.monkton-farleigh.co.uk/sc_copenacre2.htm



> After the First and Second World Wars, a little known Wiltshire quarry became home to some of the military's most secret documents and equipment.
> 
> The Royal Naval Store Depot in Copenacre was part of part of the Royal Naval Supply and Transport Service and employed more than 700 people for over 50 years in Wiltshire.
> 
> ...



For the full article from above, please follow this link...

http://www.gazetteandherald.co.uk/gazettecommunity/nostalgia/2414389.Life_in_a_secret_city/


Enough of the background and on with the trip (There are quite a few pics, if you don't like loads of images, I suggest you leave now  )


We arrived early evening, before sunset, checked the front out and all seems quiet. We decide it is too light to make our way towards the complex and go to the pub for a relaxing drink.

On our return we were shocked to see lights on in the buildings and full floodlit areas. 

Not to be out done we went for it anyway, hugging the buildings and scattering across land in between the shadows. Once we found the access, we were in and descended down the many, many, many flights of steps!


1. This is from the bottom up (taken on the way out)






2.





3.





4.





5.





6. Quarry vehicles from the live part of the quarry used by the company Hanson.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





15.





16.





17. A Safe Haven in case of emergencies...





18. All these storage shelves were bunched in one small room, you could only access the front row, they were about 5 or 6 deep





19.





20.





21. No exit?





22. Compared to Westwood, imagine all those explorer names etched into the sinks, then seeing these untouched! 
I didn't add my name, didn't want to spoil it!





23.





24.






Continued in next post...


----------



## Derelict-UK (May 3, 2012)

25.





26.





27.





28.





29.





30.





31.





32.





33. The same Air Conditioning style unit that is found in Tunnel 4 in Drakelow...





34.





35.





36.





37.





38.





39. Transporter lift that goes back up to ground level...





40.





41.





42.





43.





44. Hanson Office, lol.





45.







Thanks for taking the time to view my thread,

*D-UK*


----------



## tommo (May 3, 2012)

Great pics and report fella worth popping back on here just to see the report


----------



## Derelict-UK (May 3, 2012)

tommo said:


> Great pics and report fella worth popping back on here just to see the report



Thank you (couldn't have done it without your help!) I hope it wasn't too early releasing it? I thought there wasn't much point hiding it with all the release of Corsham stuff today!


----------



## tommo (May 3, 2012)

na its sealed any way and me and dave spoke last month about putting it out there so might as well be there now 

corsham stuff is more for dave really and the fact that its almost impossible to get in there now unless you got a lot of bottle 

dave was never really liked on here by some so surpised to see the ban lifted, he always wanted all his reports removed from here anyway


----------



## Derelict-UK (May 3, 2012)

I think he got banned for taking the piss out of the Little Chef reports, he found that highly amusing lol. 

I hope you have fun in the Ukraine by the way! Take care of Chris lol.


----------



## UrbanX (May 3, 2012)

Speechless.


----------



## chris (May 3, 2012)

Fantastic - great to see this


----------



## skeleton key (May 3, 2012)

Great stuff and great to see it in the public as defo nows the time 
Quality good sir


----------



## oldscrote (May 4, 2012)

Wonderful stuff,that poor old Samson in picture 16 is looking a little sad tho',not surprising really for a bit of kit that's probably been going since the 1940s.The air conditioning ducting I think was pretty standard, Monkton Farleigh was full of it until it was scrapped in the 1980s-90s.


----------



## Munchh (May 4, 2012)

A fine report and great images, thanks for sharing.  

It’s a shame that you were seemingly obliged to withhold posting here though. If you make that decision for yourself, then fair enough.


----------



## Derelict-UK (May 4, 2012)

Munchh said:


> A fine report and great images, thanks for sharing.
> 
> It’s a shame that you were seemingly obliged to withhold posting here though. If you make that decision for yourself, then fair enough.



you're dammed if you do, you're dammed if you don't!

Thanks for all your comments though.


----------



## skeleton key (May 4, 2012)

To true and well put,Cant please all the people all of the time within what we share
Happy splores 

SK


----------



## tommo (May 4, 2012)

Munchh said:


> It’s a shame that you were seemingly obliged to withhold posting here though. If you make that decision for yourself, then fair enough.



Because if u don't respect the wishes of others u don't get the info when it's open it's that simple!!

When I got the call it was open I couldn't make it so I passed the info on to a select couple
Of lads that could make it, they sat on there reports for me until access was there again, it never did and I still haven't been to see it, I could of very easily not made any calls that night and no one would of seen it that use forums but then that would be seen as selfish, that's how the good stuff works unfortunately 

I appreciate that d-uk kept it very quite, which is why he gets the pm's when something good comes up and why him and Enginner where one of the first to know about Burlington being open ages ago


----------



## richard (May 9, 2012)

Nice one looks a sad state now


----------



## adzst24 (May 10, 2012)

Some fantastic shots thanks for sharing them.


----------



## maxmix (May 10, 2012)

Great explore, thanks for the superb pics, awesome


----------

